# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ودي المس كفوفك

## شاري الطيب

ودي المس كفوفك  
ودي بين احضاني اشوفك 
ودي عيوني تلمح وصوفك 
ودي تحس رجفت قليبي من ايديني تلمس كفوفك 
ودي اكون لك وتكون لي ولا تخلي زمانك عني يعوفك 
رغم انك بعيد عني لاكن الله عالم بحالتي بأحلامي اشوفك 






*يا ليتني شمس تداعب جبينك..*
*اشرق على خدك وحضني يدفيك ..*
*يا ليتني قمر يضوي سنينك..*
*امسي على نورك ونوري يمسيك..*
*ياليتني ما بين رمشك وعينك..*
*اشوف لك دربك وانا تايه فيك..* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*ودي أكون قربك*
*ودي أسمع صوتك*
*ودي أرتمي بحضنك*
*ودي أشبك يدي بيدك*
*ودي أنسيك كل همك*
*ماودي أجرحك*
*ماودي أزعلك*
*ماودي أخدعك*
*ماودي أخونك*
*ماودي أعيش بدونك*
*وربي بعمري*
*وحياتي*
*وروحي*
*أصونك*
*بس؟*
*حبني*
*كثر*
*ما أنا*
*أحبك؟* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*أشتقت أضمك لأجل أعلمك وشلون*
*كيف المشاعر نازفه فى غيابك*
*وكيف الزمن من دون غيبتك مجنون*
*وكيف الفواد يجيبنى عند بابك*
*هذا الفراق المر ملعون ملعون*
*لانه خذاك وعن عيونى غدابك* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*أتمنى يلمنا سرير واحد*
*و يكون فراشي جسمك*
*و وسادتي صدرك*
*و لحافي اهداب عينيك* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*خذاني الشـوق ياخلي على طيف الخيال وجيت*
*تداعـب حلـم في ليلي برمـش العـيـن غـطـيـتـه*
*تعال أرجـوك يا خـلي من أشـواقي أنا مـلـيـت* 
*تعال أجلس ولو ساعه نغيض الصبر في بيـتـه*
*أبي ألمـس دفا كفوفك على كـفـوف لها مـديت* 
*ذبحني البرد رغم إني لهـيـب الوجـد شـبـيـتـه* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*البــارحــه فــي لذيــذ النــوم قيتــه .. احـلام جـــابت حبيــب الروح خداعة..*
*فــزيت ارحــب و دمــع العيــن هليــته .. و رميــت نفســي و جا راســي علـى ذراعــه ..*
*و قعــــدت أضـمـّـه و فــوق الصــدر لميتــه .. و اثرنــي اضــم الوســــاده صار لــي ساعــه ..* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*ان كنت نايم نومني*
*معاك..*
*وان كنت صاحي*
*سهرني وياك..*
*ترى السهر يحلى بهواك*
*والكاس يخمر من غلاك*
*اشفي قلبي بدواك...*
*وامسح دمعه اللي من*
*الحب عطاك*
*خلني ابقى في سماك*
*اشوف جمالك وحلاك..*
*مااطلب غير لمسه*
*تنبع من يداك...* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*يامن بحبك تملك القلب وينك؟؟*
*تعال قلبي مشتكي هم وجراح..‏*
*"ضمه"ولمه"واحضنه" في*يدينك*‏*
*تعال خل الروح للروح تنساح*
*روحي 'تحبك' مااحتوت حب غيرك*
*أنت الوحيد اللي لك القلب يرتاح.* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*ترى لا زارني طيفك بـ وحشه ليلي المسكون*
*اضمه حيل بـجفوني واحسه داخل أحداقي*
*ولا من قال :*
*ضايقتك*
*اردد .. لاتخاف .. تمون ..*
*أبيك أكثر تلامسني وابطفي منك اشواقي*
*امانه كل ماجتني من الضيقه اسى وطعون*
*تعال الحق علي تكفى مدام إن الغلا باقي ....!* 
*ღ ღ ღ ღ ღ*  
*كم مرة تمنيت أن تلمس يدي يدك* 
*ثم تغمريني بذراعيك وتضميني إلى صدرك*
*وحينها أنسى الدنيا بما فيها فقد تعلمت من عينيكي*
*كيف يكون الحب ومن لمسة يديكي*
*كيف يدق القلب ومن همس شفتيكي*
*كيف يكون العشق يا أحلى وأغلى البشر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ، 
مسجآآت مره روعه :) ..

تسلم على الطرح الروعه شآري ،

ربي يعطيك مليوون عآآفيه =) ،

لآتحرمنآ جديدك ،

تحيآتي

----------

